# Honda going....going....gone?



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Was at the local Sears Hardware at lunch today and was talking with the sales associate in L&G. I asked them if they were planning on expanding the selection of Honda powered LT/GT. He told me that they were not going to be offering the Honda engines in 04 and that the 03 models were a 1 time purchase on the engines. Not sure if this is true or if the guy is BS-ing me. I find it strange that those models are strangely missing from the display now though!


Anyone confirm or dispel this. I am also wondering if anyone has a review of the mowers. I've heard they are super quiet.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I don't know*

Why they would stop it was a big seller this year seems to me they would want more of them.:tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:skull: Sears Works in very Mysearious ways.:skull:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractors did not break as they were designed to and the payroll goes on for the repair guy....sort of like the Maytag repairman thingie, and parts they thought they could sell are getting obsolete in the warehouse. Guess they have to make em quieter so you can tell when something falls off maybe? Just kidding of course..........but I am still not a Craftsman fan.....even though I do have a Craftsman vac shredder chipper cart.........(with duct tape over the decal on the side) ;-)


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Not sure why they are doing it if it is true. I am trying to find out from a different source if its true. Will let everyone know my results.

LL


----------

